# Irish banking shares in meltdown (Part 2)



## Buzzby (8 Oct 2008)

*Irish banking shares in  meltdown* 
As the urgency has passed, we don't need to discuss Irish banking shares any more.


Should this thread be re-opened considering the further fall of Irish Banking Shares?

BOI - €3.04
IL&P - €3.05


----------



## MugsGame (8 Oct 2008)

Locked for now. If we want to allow this discussion, Brendan will open a thread on it.


----------

